# Looking to upgrade to an LCD monitor



## Davidius (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi all,

Not only would it be nice to get rid of my old, heavy computer monitor, but I also have an Xbox 360 that I would like to play in HD but don't want to spend tons of money on an HDTV. Best Buy has an Envision 22" priced at $150 for their Black Friday sale. I don't know how weary to be of off-brands. Has anyone heard of this brand? Any other recommendations?


----------



## Philip A (Nov 14, 2007)

If the computer is a few years old, be aware that it might have trouble keeping up the frames per second when it is addressing that many pixels. I moved from a 19" CRT to a 22" LCD, and it's absolutely gorgeous at it's native 1680 x 1050 resolution. The problem is, when I run graphics intensive applications, the thing slows way down, so I have to run at a much lower resolution. That's the catch, because some of these more affordable monitors only display clearly at their native resolution, and blur out when you turn them down.

Of course, if you're just using it for moderate home applications like internet and word processing, etc, and not a lot of video or manipulation of high resolution photos, you probably won't notice.


----------

